# Laufzeitfehler Fehler:Objekt erwartet?



## FutureX (5. Juni 2004)

Hallo ich habe ein Problem mit einem Laufzeitfehler!
Das problem äußert sich wie folgt:
auf meiner Site gibt es einen PC konfigurator und wenn ich alle eingaben gemacht habe und dann auf senden gehe kommt dieser Laufzeitfehler in Zeile 21 Fehler:Objekt erwartet.
Wer kann mir helfen?			Die Seite


----------



## Krypthonas (5. Juni 2004)

Das ist doch mal wieder zum Lachen.
Ey, hast du noch nicht gemerkt das vielleicht der Funktionsaufruf bei Submit auf ein NullObjekt daher rührt, weil es keine Funktion mit solch einen Namen gibt.

Weiterhin würde das Script sowieso nicht funktionieren da die primitivsten Fehler in das Script eingearbeitet wurden sind. 

Z.B.

*theForm.PLZ.value.length*
theForm kann nicht definiert werden, da es wie in diesem Fall vebrunden ist mit anderen Argumenten per ".".

In diesem Sinne


----------



## FutureX (5. Juni 2004)

das ist ja super das du so viel ahnung hast aber es gibt auch leute (so wie ich) die nicht soviel ahnung haben! Genau aus diesem grund habe ich ja hier geschrieben, also würde mir einer vieleicht die fehler genauer erläutern ohne gleich darüber zu lachen!


----------



## Sven Mintel (5. Juni 2004)

Was Krypthonas dir auf seine herzliche Art sagen wollte, ist, das in deinem Formular eine Javascript-Funktion aufgerufen wird....

```
onsubmit="return chkFormular()"
```
 ....welche nicht existiert...in deiner Seite gibt es keine Funktion namens *chkFormular()*.

Was für Fehler danach auftreten werden, wenn du den Fehler beseitigt hast, hab ich nicht verfolgt.


BTW:diese Laufzeitfehler betreffen idR. Javascript....sind daher besser im Javascript-Forum aufgehoben.


----------



## FutureX (5. Juni 2004)

Hallo und danke erstmal
Habe    onsubmit="return chkFormular()"   erstmal gelöscht und die site nochmal neu hochgeladen jetzt ist der laufzeitfehler weg dafür funktioniert das formular aber nicht mehr es kommt jetzt :

FrontPage Laufzeitkomponenten-Seite
Sie haben ein Formular abgeschickt oder sind einer Verknüpfung gefolgt, die einen Webserver und FrontPage-Servererweiterungen erfordern.

Dieses Formular und andere FrontPagekomponenten werden problemlos arbeiten, wenn Sie sie auf einem Webserver installieren, der FrontPage-Servererweiterungen installiert hat.

Klicken Sie auf <Zurück> um zur vorherigen Seite zurückzukehren.
vorher gab es zwar den laufzeitfehler das formular wurde trotzdem versendet.
Bitte um Hilfe


----------



## Sven Mintel (5. Juni 2004)

Also Online ist da nix geändert.... wie diese Frontpage Meldung besagt, funktioniert das ganze nur auf einem Server mit "Frontpage Server Extensions".... also nicht lokal auf deinem Rechner.

Probiers halt mal Online, den Funktionsaufruf wegzunehmen.


----------



## FutureX (5. Juni 2004)

Okay hab es noch mal wiederholt und onsubmit="return chkFormular()" wieder eingefügt jetzt ist der fehler weg doch jetzt hat er einen neueun in einer anderen zeile

{
    alert("Please enter only letter and \"@ . -\" characters in the \"Mail\" field.");
    theForm.Mail.focus();
    return (false);
  }
  return (true);
}
-----> in dieser zeile //--></script><!--webbot BOT="GeneratedScript" endspan --><form name="FrontPage_Form1" onsubmit="return chkFormular()" method="POST" action="_vti_bin/shtml.exe/pcconfig.htm" language="JavaScript" webbot-action="--WEBBOT-SELF--">
			<!--webbot bot="SaveResults" S-Email-Format="TEXT/PRE" S-Email-Address="anfrage@futurex-com.de" B-Email-Label-Fields="TRUE" B-Email-Subject-From-Field="FALSE" S-Email-Subject="PC-Konfiguration" S-Date-Format="%d.%m.%Y" S-Time-Format="%H:%M:%S" S-Builtin-Fields="Date Time" startspan U-Confirmation-Url="pcconf_success.htm" U-File="_private/pcconfig_results.csv" S-Format="TEXT/CSV" S-Label-Fields="TRUE" B-Reverse-Chronology="FALSE" --><input TYPE="hidden" NAME="VTI-GROUP" VALUE="0"><!--webbot bot="SaveResults" endspan i-checksum="43374" -->
			<font color="#6699CC">
			<input type="hidden" value="anfrage@futurex-com.de" name="recipient">
			<input type="hidden" value="http://www.futurex-com.de/pcconf_success.htm" name="redirect">
			<input type="hidden" value="PC-Konfiguration" name="subject"></font>
			<table class="formtab" cellSpacing="0" cellPadding="2" width="100%" id="table2">
				<tr>
					<td>
					<table style="width: 100%; height: 168px" cellSpacing="0" cellPadding="3" width="100%" align="center" border="0" id="table3">
						<tr>


----------



## Sven Mintel (5. Juni 2004)

Wenn du es rausgenommen hast, dann wieder hineingetan, und jetzt ein neuer Fehler auftaucht, dann hast du zwischendurch etwas geändert, ....was das war, musst du selbst wissen.

Wenn du schon weisst, wo der Fehler ist, dann schreib doch netterweise dazu, was das für ein Fehler ist....

aber egal, was du nun einfügst... eigentlich kannst du sämtliches Javascript-Zeugs entfernen, da es sowieso nicht funktioniert...


----------

